

Implementing Scheme in F# - michael_dorfman
http://blogs.msdn.com/ashleyf/archive/2010/01/15/fscheme-0-0-0.aspx

======
graphene
This is interesting; reminds me of lisp in Haskell
<http://www.defmacro.org/ramblings/lisp-in-haskell.html>

Is there any practical use for these kind of projects? I imagine it might make
make it easier to write multithreading programs when the lisp is implemented
in a purely functional language. At least Haskell seems to have decent
multithreading support, I don't know about F#. Are there any other reasons
other than curiosity to do this?

~~~
jfoutz
IMHO embedding in F# or Haskell isn't particularly useful, but embedding in C
is pretty neat. You can add scripting support to an application in a day or
two. This was gimp's trick. Arguably it is emacs trick too. Nowadays, It's
probably better to use something like guile or lua.

~~~
icey
Beyond that, if you're on .Net it's trivial to add scripting to your
application via IronPython or IronRuby (or any other .Net language, I
suppose).

------
adi92
are all languages implementable in every other language?

~~~
DougBTX
Not all languages, but many:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_completeness#Examples>

~~~
chancho
From that wikipedia page: "The untyped lambda calculus is Turing-complete, but
many typed lambda calculi, including System F, are not."

Anyone have any details about System F not being turing complete? Is it not
straightfoward to implement an untyped lambda calculus in a typed one?

